# Sheep and wolves Cancelled? (THIS IS NOT A APRIL FOOLS GAG GUYS)



## Exoticsupo (Apr 1, 2020)

riavrn.ru: Ход свиньей в год Свиньи. Воронежская студия выпустила комедию «Волки и овцы – 2»


*this is not an April fools joke by the way*

the higher-ups who wanted to plan out sheep and wolves as part of a 3 part movie deal have plans to cancel
sheep and wolves after a number 2  
if it's not super popular or fails at the box office

this is most likely to happen sins its not doing so hot right now *we could change that mabey but i don't know*
but we may have a chance to change that
writing petitions
suggestion who needs to inherit this movies franchise rights * I suggest Dreamworks or blue sky, or make it a public domain thing where everybody take a slice at it*

i really don't want this movie to be tossed into the darkness again

SPREAD THE WORD!!! TOO ALL
furaffinty
twitter
facebook
tumblr
and other places far and wide, Save the sheep and wolves movies


----------

